# Monroe's Nursery



## fefe76 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have been offered a job at Monroe's Nursery (Murjan, Jumairah Beach Residence, Dubai Marina)
Does anyone have more information about them or have heard of them?
Anyone here teach there?

Also what would be a good place to live near there?
Want a 1-2 bdrm unfurnished place ...anything between 60-80k

I have a few concerns 
1. They want me to start Sept 1 & I am relocating from Australia & will be bringing 3 cats. 
2. They don't provide accommodation, I have to find my own so how do I sort that out in such a short time while still overseas?
3. Initially how easy is it getting around without a car?
4. As a woman how easy is it to deal with real estate agents/ car dealers etc? 

Husband will be working FIFO of KSA, so I have to do and arrange everything myself when I arrive. 

Any help and advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------

